# SEAOC Volume 1 page 44



## McEngr (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi guys, I'm going through the irregularities of the SEAOC manual. I understand everything they are doing except for the "Alternatively, 0.00493&gt;(0.00308x1.30=0.0040) . . thus soft story.

Is there an unwritten rule here that they aren't spelling out for me? Thanks.

[EDIT: I don't agree with their 0.6 of one quantity can be checked by multiplying 1.4 by the other side of the equation. They aren't the same... can anyone agree with me on this?]


----------



## whype (Oct 26, 2010)

McEngr said:


> Hi guys, I'm going through the irregularities of the SEAOC manual. I understand everything they are doing except for the "Alternatively, 0.00493&gt;(0.00308x1.30=0.0040) . . thus soft story.
> Is there an unwritten rule here that they aren't spelling out for me? Thanks.
> 
> [EDIT: I don't agree with their 0.6 of one quantity can be checked by multiplying 1.4 by the other side of the equation. They aren't the same... can anyone agree with me on this?]


I agree with you. 0.7 should be checked by multiplying 1.43 = (1/0.7) on the other side of the equation, and 0.6 should be checked by multiplying 1.67 = (1/0.6)


----------



## McEngr (Oct 26, 2010)

whype said:


> McEngr said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, I'm going through the irregularities of the SEAOC manual. I understand everything they are doing except for the "Alternatively, 0.00493&gt;(0.00308x1.30=0.0040) . . thus soft story.
> ...


Thanks whype, just confirming.


----------

